# Golf mk 2 1.6l carb stalls when idle



## LaurasG (Aug 24, 2009)

VW Golf mk2 1.6 carb, stalls when idle. This occoured after car was not used for about 1.5 month. I think i have found the problem just dont know how to fix it. This "valve" (don't know how it is called in english, please see picture here http://www.ipix.lt/images/93739308.jpg ) is always open, so then I start the engine and close it, engine works normal, but as soon as I let it go engine stops. Any advice?


----------



## xPat (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Golf mk 2 1.6l carb stalls when idle (LaurasG)*

It's probably a problem with the automatic choke on the right side of the carburetor. It should have two water pipes running into it. And a single wire electrical connection, it's grounded back through the carb.
You best source of info on this carb is located here http://clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124945
Good luck!


----------



## LaurasG (Aug 24, 2009)

Now I have learned few things while working on my carb. Since choke is closed when engine cold and opens as engine warms up I think it is working properly. However I have explored problem bit more. As i start the engine now, it would run until choke opens and then stop immediately. Then, if I start engine it would work for 1-2 sec and then stop agan. If i pump gas pedal for some time it would start for 5-10sec and stop (after it burns fuel i pumped into carb I think). I have checked fuel line which goes to carb and it filled 200ml glass in like 2sec so it looks to be working fine. i also removed the fuel jet used to adjust CO and cleaned it in petrol. Plese help.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a Pierburg carb, I had trouble with mine, but the adjustment screws were shot so I swapped to a Weber 32/36 and am much happier now.


----------

